
Facebook is offering a $40,000 bounty if you find the next Cambridge Analytica - JumpCrisscross
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/10/facebook-will-pay-up-to-40000-if-you-find-a-big-data-leak.html
======
JumpCrisscross
> _To be eligible, the case must involve at least 10,000 Facebook users, show
> how data was abused (not just collected) and Facebook must not have been
> aware of that specific issue before_

The “abuse” requirement makes this feel flimsy. Am I missing something?

------
makecheck
Considering how much damage such a thing could do, this seems laughably small.
They should start at $1M.

